# MF 4710



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Took delivery on my new MF 4710 today! Glad to see the Deere gone. This tractor is awesome. Even came home to a hay customer sitting in my driveway waiting on me to unload, so I got to use it right away. Love the speed of the hydraulics on the loader. Gonna try to attach a pic... pay no attention to the crusty bearded dude.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice, you'll like it....


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

nice windows look very large for good visibility


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Keep us up to date on what you think of it as time goes by. Seen where Cain Equipment has a heckuva good price on a new one.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Beav said:


> nice windows look very large for good visibility


Very roomy cab too. Great factory worklights on the side of the loader arms, upper front and rear cab corners. Visibility is great. Only used it to load a single bale so far, but the hydros are fast. Runs 25.8 mph down the road.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Better watch that crusty bearded dude or he might drive away with your tractor


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan_GA said:


> Took delivery on my new MF 4710 today! Glad to see the Deere gone. This tractor is awesome. Even came home to a hay customer sitting in my driveway waiting on me to unload, so I got to use it right away. Love the speed of the hydraulics on the loader. Gonna try to attach a pic... pay no attention to the crusty bearded dude.


What Didnt you like about the Deere?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> Took delivery on my new MF 4710 today! Glad to see the Deere gone. This tractor is awesome. Even came home to a hay customer sitting in my driveway waiting on me to unload, so I got to use it right away. Love the speed of the hydraulics on the loader. Gonna try to attach a pic... pay no attention to the crusty bearded dude.


Very nice. That is the size I would like whenever my dad decides he is totally done with tractor work (probably be never) so I can trade the MF 1759. Although I wouldn't get a cab. One question. Is the 3 cylinder engine loud? I ask because we had a 3 cylinder on a NH TN75 and it seemed extra loud.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> What Didnt you like about the Deere?


I just posted this on another topic, so I'm just gonna paste it in here.

I bought my E series (granted was a 5065) in January of this year. I grew to hate it quickly. It had the power to do what I wanted it to, but there were a lot of factors that made it "cheaper" than a Mahindra. Not referencing price, because there has to be some 24k gold flake in that green paint to justify the expense. I would only consider an M or R model Deere. The E vibrated like crazy. I'd have to hold my hand on the gear shift because the rattle was so annoying. The hood and fenders were plastic. The wheelbase was so short it made it bob across the fields that weren't perfectly smooth. Never could tell if the hydraulic fluid was filled properly. Site glass on top and bottom were half full. PTO selector (540/540E) would always shift around and I'd have to get out to manually flip the lever. MWFD was difficult to engage/disengage. Throttle lever was in a bad location. No rear wiper so back window would get covered in dust. Had to keep a towel handy. Right side door was non-existent. Had to add mirrors, and positioning the right side mirror without a door over there was a pain. Max road speed of 19mph and it struggled to hit that. Slightest grade and you were down to 16mph. Drank fuel like it was free. A/C clutch was slipping. Very unstable tractor. The slightest grade would give an intense pucker factor. Loader hydraulics were slow. Regen would take noticeable power away from PTO operation. I hated it so much I was willing to trade it in and take the financial loss to get into my Massey. I did like the Deere dealer I used, and gave him an opportunity to earn my business. He couldn't get me into a 5085E with no options for what I got into a Massey 4710 (100hp) fully decked out with options.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Teslan said:


> Very nice. That is the size I would like whenever my dad decides he is totally done with tractor work (probably be never) so I can trade the MF 1759. Although I wouldn't get a cab. One question. Is the 3 cylinder engine loud? I ask because we had a 3 cylinder on a NH TN75 and it seemed extra loud.


It's a little loud outside. In the cab it is very quiet, even at pto speed with the A/C and radio off. Has a good throaty sound. I can only compare to all the Deere models I sat in (E and M models) and it's the most comfortable cab in my opinion. Love the loader stick. Prewired for 3rd and 4th function.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Love the positive feedback on the Massey, hopefully your posts will make more farmers consider Massey's for their next tractor! Thank you for being an AGCO customer!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> It's a little loud outside. In the cab it is very quiet, even at pto speed with the A/C and radio off. Has a good throaty sound. I can only compare to all the Deere models I sat in (E and M models) and it's the most comfortable cab in my opinion. Love the loader stick. Prewired for 3rd and 4th function.


If the cab is like my 7720 cab and my cousins new 5710 (which is same cab as the 7720) I bet it is nice and quiet. Sometimes I think too quiet. Even our 1759 is fairly quiet though I don't really like it. I suspect though all brands of 45hp tractors are kinda lousy compared to the larger ones. Your description of your JD is kinda how I would describe our 1759. JD likes to charge alot. When buying the 7720 I didn't even go visit JD because their list price on a similar tractor on their website to the 7720 was $60k higher then the MF list price. Plus I have no relationship with the JD dealer.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Teslan said:


> If the cab is like my 7720 cab and my cousins new 5710 (which is same cab as the 7720) I bet it is nice and quiet. Sometimes I think too quiet. Even our 1759 is fairly quiet though I don't really like it. I suspect though all brands of 45hp tractors are kinda lousy compared to the larger ones. Your description of your JD is kinda how I would describe our 1759. JD likes to charge alot. When buying the 7720 I didn't even go visit JD because their list price on a similar tractor on their website to the 7720 was $60k higher then the MF list price. Plus I have no relationship with the JD dealer.


Yeah I agree with most of that assessment. The 5100M (IMO) is the Deere that compares the most with the 4710, the the 4710 has some Deere R model features. It was nearly double the price of the Massey. I just don't understand why. I know the JD dealer didn't even waste time quoting me an M, even though I told him I wouldn't consider another E. The only thing that concerns me at all with the MF is the selection of gears. It has a 12 spd (6/2) transmission. So far I haven't cut/baled with it yet, but seems to bridge the gap I was having in the Deere of needing to shift between B4 and C1 while cutting. I like that I have 3 clutching options while shifting gears too. I can use the clutch pedal, or pull up on the shuttle shift lever, or press the button in the thumb area of the gear shift. Also like the button to set PTO speed. No more pushing back n forth on the throttle lever. It's preset. Push n go. It also came with an instructional seat, which is awesome with my 13 yo daughter starting to take an interest in farming. I rode in the instructional seat (6'1", 205lbs) while teaching my wife, and it was comfortable and I didn't feel cramped.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

javafarmbatavia said:


> Love the positive feedback on the Massey, hopefully your posts will make more farmers consider Massey's for their next tractor! Thank you for being an AGCO customer!!


It's a great tractor so far; though I haven't put it to work yet. Only work I've done with it is load a single bale. If I start finding stuff I don't like about it, I'll be posting that too. Initial first impressions are good though! As soon as we get a break in the weather pattern, it'll get the real test and I'll post my feedback that's more valuable then.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay... so I took the tractor to the field for the first time. I must say, she did not disappoint, though I may have made too risky of a gamble in laying that Bermuda down; but that's a different story.

I was able to cut with my Krone 243S in High 3 (a little better than 9mph) with no loss of cut quality. The field is fairly smooth but has some rough spots. I didn't get thrown into the roof of the cab at all like with the Deere. It was easily controlled (I have adjusted the steering stops which come way to narrow of a radius from factory). Thicker spots did not bog the tractor at all. I was comfortable, it was quiet, and I stayed cool from the A/C on speed 3 (out of 4).

I slowed down to High 2nd gear (6.7 mph) after testing at higher speeds, because I left a tiny stripe from not being familiar with how the mower was hanging on the new tractor. I mowed right at 4 acres an hour and didn't feel like I was pushing it at all.

I did find one thing today that was a minor irritant, but nothing major. 3 pt mounted disc mower required removing the drawbar for PTO shaft clearance. No simple pin to push to do so. Had to loosen a bolt on a U shaped notch to swivel a plate that allows the pin to drop, and removal of the drawbar. Minor inconvenience on what seems to be one badazz tractor.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Awesome to hear you are loving your new tractor. I will have to give Massey a look if I ever get to acquiring another tractor.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Widairy said:


> Awesome to hear you are loving your new tractor. I will have to give Massey a look if I ever get to acquiring another tractor.


Thanks! My only regret is not going to see the MF dealer first. I had written them off since they were an hour and a half away. Then I got to know my neighbor (who has a 5610 and 5612) and he pushed me to go see the dealer.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't remember the model, but the price difference between that series MF amid NH at the WV State fair - for cash deals was significant. I think these tractors are built in China - which may make for the difference, just like my 5055d is made in India.

Hopefully the quality is good and long lasting.

I'm not fearful of the global economy, but personally cringe at China made tractors (on one hand) coming to is country, but (on the other hand) see the financial benefit for the farmers with the lower prices too. The farmer shouldn't have to go out of business or necessarily suffer with a dud old tractor because new ones are not affordable either. I guess we're use to China goods in all aspects of our life, could Chinese cars, trucks and tractors be far behind....

Don't need to be flamed for the above, just talking (or typing) out loud....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

leeave96 said:


> I don't remember the model, but the price difference between that series MF amid NH at the WV State fair - for cash deals was significant. I think these tractors are built in China - which may make for the difference, just like my 5055d is made in India.
> 
> Hopefully the quality is good and long lasting.
> 
> ...


Yeah decent points you make. I look kind of sadly at the old IH tractors yearning for the day when we might get some American iron back on the fields. Sadly, I dont think its going to happen.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

It is built in China. My Deere was built in India. The M model Deere's are built in Mexico. Could list a lot more made outside of US than made here. Until they fix the corporate tax rate, more will leave. Is what it is. The MF appears far ahead of the Deere's I looked at. NH will never have my business. Kubotas are too light. Those are my options here.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Dan_GA said:


> It is built in China. My Deere was built in India. The M model Deere's are built in Mexico. Could list a lot more made outside of US than made here. Until they fix the corporate tax rate, more will leave. Is what it is. The MF appears far ahead of the Deere's I looked at. NH will never have my business. Kubotas are too light. Those are my options here.


The Deere M models are built in the US. Granted, the major components (engine, transmission, etc.) are sourced from all over the globe; the final assembly is American labor.

Glad to hear your working results with your new MF are great! Looking forward to hearing more reports as you get more hours on it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't see it being a negative that some John Deere tractors are made in Mexico......Deere has been building machinery there for over 60 years....besides, where does it say that Americans build great products anymore. The US auto industry and dealerships are mostly pathetic. Most US built products are over-priced due to several factors.....unions being a leading cause of high pricing. Hispanic people as a whole will work circles around Americans as a whole.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> ... where does it say that Americans build great products anymore.
> 
> .. Hispanic people as a whole will work circles around Americans as a whole.


At my place of employment (manufacturing), Americans build great products everyday and they work as hard as anyone on the planet.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd like to see everything made in the USA for sure but as all of you understand it's difficult for any company to cost effectively produce anything these days.. When I'm out walking our lot an see Made in China on some of the tractors I cringe at the sight of it. Fortunately for AGCO they actually own most of the facilities/production machinery in China therefore they have a lot of Quality Control over their products instead of just "outsourcing" like many companies do that just show up once in awhile for manufacturing process reviews, etc.. So far I haven't seen or heard of any quality issues due to manufacturing in China(India yes) should some designs be different in certain areas/parts yes but that is an issue all manufacturers in all types of markets have issues with once and awhile. If we as a country could have every company manufacture everything here that would be great by all means, we just might have the same smog issues here as China does  but that's another topic..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> At my place of employment (manufacturing), Americans build great products everyday and they work as hard as anyone on the planet.


What does your company manufacture?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trump may be able to make that start going in that direction by making trade more fair and lowering corporate taxes


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> What does your company manufacture?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I work for a manufacturer of indoor and outdoor signs for various clients, from large gas station chains and fast food resturants to mom and pop stores. Small signs you can carry around to large signs that require cranes to lift and install, manufacture poles too. Lots of sheet metal, aluminum extrusions, structural steel, molding and electronics. Where I fit in is I'm one of the engineers that design these products. Prior to that I worked for a defense contractor that made stationary and mobile generators, air conditioners - quality American made products that saw/see use in places such as Afganistan and Iraq. I did ground-up engineering/design on these products, along with other great individuals. This defense company was repeatedly bought/sold by spectilative Wall Street investors and flipped. When defense cuts came, the company was over leveraged and took incentives to shut us down, move to another state (which I refused - hence the job change) to save their financial arse at the expense of a family of great, hard working American individuals. Damn shame.

The sign company and the defense contractor were/are shining examples of a hard working, efficient, smart American workforce cranking out quality American made products, second to none - anywhere.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> The sign company and the defense contractor were/are shining examples of a hard working, efficient, smart workforce cranking out quality American made products, second to none - anywhere.


And rapidly disappearing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Learned years ago there are certain words not to use it not used very carefully: always, never being two of them.

But to me who worked in quality control as inspector for heavy construction equipment company who did close some time after I left (made bad decision on new product line and then models they decided to build. ) I realize Honda and Toyota build some very good vehicles but not sure I would say all of the brands from Japan or Korea or China are equal to or better than the big 3 if still okay to call them that still. I know I see hand tools that are at best rough around the edges made in that part of the world but price you should not expect top of the line product but again have some fine tools from there also. So know there is good and junk built on both sides of both oceans.

I have a friend who grew up in tractor dealership that is 64 and still running it now more as garage as the the brands they sold over the years are no more. We had a great discussion a couple of years ago as he told me of tractors he knew first hand with the hours on them and still running great. No way do I remember all the brands but I do know there were certain brands he mentioned more than once. Per another dealer who sells two brands I respect he points out the life of the machine is not known easy for it is hard to know the quality of the materials used. He really spoke about the quality of such as crankshafts. I find it interesting to look at used tractors with not 5,000 or 6,000 but 10,000 hours on them and still command a good price. Not all brands show up with that many hours for more than one reason, one is people who really put hours on them do not buy that size or brand or what ever.

To me tractors are lot like lawn mowers, there are the box store machines and then there are the pro machines. Both will cut grass but for how long.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The reason you see more 10,000 hour tractors now is simple. The electric tachometer.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Exactly. Nothing makes that more obvious than running both an electric and mechanical drive tach on a TMR wagon.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> The reason you see more 10,000 hour tractors now is simple. The electric tachometer.


You may be right but I have seen tractors without electrical tachs over 6,000 hours and I am not a person around tractors all the time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> You may be right but I have seen tractors without electrical tachs over 6,000 hours and I am not a person around tractors all the time.


He is right.With a mechanical tach they measured hrs at PTO speed with a cable.Now the electric tachs just measure when the key is turned on.I heard of some tractors racking up hrs just when the key was left on.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Palmettokat said:


> You may be right but I have seen tractors without electrical tachs over 6,000 hours and I am not a person around tractors all the time.


And you see electric tach tractors over 15 or 20,000 if they come off of a mixer.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

i traded for a 4710 in may and absolutely love it massey has hit a home run with the global series in my opinion.i love the air ride seat and the large cab not found anything I don't like yet.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

timberjackrob said:


> i traded for a 4710 in may and absolutely love it massey has hit a home run with the global series in my opinion.i love the air ride seat and the large cab not found anything I don't like yet.


I agree. I've cut/ted/rake/baled with it a handful of times now, and with the MF 2946 baler as well. Handles everything I've thrown at it like a boss. I was baling hay with it at 8-9mph and it wanted more, but field was too rough. Tractor only required downshifting (3-high to 2 high) on the quick steep climbs, and runs the baler at 490rpm (recommended by the GA MF factory rep that literally came to my hayfield on delivery day and set everything up, rode around with me while baling). A full, extremely tight packed 4x5 bale weighs a good 250lbs more than my previous bales; and the loader handles the bale like nothing. Tractor handles well with a full bale on the loader and nothing on the back. Very stable.


----------



## Tango3 (Sep 18, 2021)

2ndWindfarm said:


> The Deere M models are built in the US. Granted, the major components (engine, transmission, etc.) are sourced from all over the globe; the final assembly is American labor.
> 
> Glad to hear your working results with your new MF are great! Looking forward to hearing more reports as you get more hours on it.



Old post i know, however not all are US made. Just got a new 6130M At my job and was it was made in Germany.


----------

